# Any on the PB who come from non-Christian upbring?



## etexas (Nov 15, 2007)

I know a number of us grew up nominal, but I wondered if any here come from anything outside the realm of "Christendom"....I know this is a personal question, but I was curious. If you care to post, please share where (JW, Mormon...whatever.) If you came from another religion, I would love to hear how the Holy Spirit guided you into Truth. Grace and Peace.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 15, 2007)

etexas said:


> I know a number of us grew up nominal, but I wondered if any here come from anything outside the realm of "Christendom"....I know this is a personal question, but I was curious. If you care to post, please share where (JW, Mormon...whatever.) If you came from another religion, I would love to hear how the Holy Spirit guided you into Truth. Grace and Peace.



I suppose I could be called nominal, because I was baptized in a Methodist Church. But I was brought up in an environment of New Age occultism: Edgar Casey, reincarnation readings, seances, ouija boards, candles, crystals, astrology, ad nauseum. . . .anything was fine as long as it ignored the exclusivity of the gospel.


----------



## etexas (Nov 15, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I know a number of us grew up nominal, but I wondered if any here come from anything outside the realm of "Christendom"....I know this is a personal question, but I was curious. If you care to post, please share where (JW, Mormon...whatever.) If you came from another religion, I would love to hear how the Holy Spirit guided you into Truth. Grace and Peace.
> ...


Interesting Vic, I knew you and I were both raised nominal Methodist, I did not know about your New age exposure! I hope your family has "trashed" all that!


----------



## larryjf (Nov 15, 2007)

etexas said:


> I know a number of us grew up nominal, but I wondered if any here come from anything outside the realm of "Christendom"....I know this is a personal question, but I was curious. If you care to post, please share where (JW, Mormon...whatever.) If you came from another religion, I would love to hear how the Holy Spirit guided you into Truth. Grace and Peace.



I was actually raised as an atheist. The Lord did not draw my to Christ until i was 21 yrs old.
My profile as a bit of how God called me out of darkness.


----------



## etexas (Nov 15, 2007)

larryjf said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I know a number of us grew up nominal, but I wondered if any here come from anything outside the realm of "Christendom"....I know this is a personal question, but I was curious. If you care to post, please share where (JW, Mormon...whatever.) If you came from another religion, I would love to hear how the Holy Spirit guided you into Truth. Grace and Peace.
> ...


Praise be to God!


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 15, 2007)

I probably came from what would be called a "typical American home." Both parents thought there was a God, and that the Bible was true, but had little personal interaction with Scripture or God. Dad was at the bar more often than not. Mom went to a shrink who told her she needed to take care of herself. She did. Divorced dad when I was bout 20 and now my sister and her son live with her. I was churched in a SBC in my youth, pursued morality and worldly pursuits until God shook us up and brought us to our knees. I was about 30, my wife about 27, at the time.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2007)

I grew up in a family that was Roman Catholic much more by name than practice. I guess you can say that my actual upbringing was really just a humanistic secular one.


----------



## etexas (Nov 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> I grew up in a family that was Roman Catholic much more by name than practice. I guess you can say that my actual upbringing was really just a humanistic secular one.


Glad you came out of it, Humanism is viewed by many as a "religion" it is the idolatry of man.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 15, 2007)

Ha, I tried to astral travel but I guess I didn't know where to buy tickets- I didn't go anywhere.

We did the oiji board thing and I was disillusioned that yet another "spiritual" thing turned out to be a hoax - so I moved the board myself and told my friend it was her friend that was killed in childhood. She freaked out and ran and locked herself in her home for two days....yikes, a cruel practical joke that was.

I read occult books, Nietszche qite a lot, Anton Levay, the B Gita (ha, but I just couldn't believe that cow poop was sacred) and even tried to believe in reincarnation briefly (ah, but there is NO cosmic justice in the next life because the transmigrating soul has no memory of the good or bad performed in the last life).

I grew up believing preachers were snake oil salesmen and I still believe that most are. A youth of skepticism has been very hard to shake.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2007)

Raised a (very) liberal Roman Catholic. I was a Baha'i for a year, however, before God graciously converted my soul.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 15, 2007)

etexas said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



Nope, sad to say. At least one of my sisters has gone on to be more or less a deist, which is sort of an improvement.

BTW, I was sort of like Pergy about it all. I embraced Objectivism as a way out.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't think I ever graced the doors of a church until I was maybe in my later elementary years. And then it was only once. I think one of my mom's friends was bugging her to go to church. I had never heard the gospel. I had seen the Ten Commandments on Television. But I grew up at the drag strip to the sound of a 327 on Sundays. 

I started the intoxication trail around 12 years of age. I was dropping Acid shortly thereafter. I then became very bitter when my parents broke up and I dropped out of school when I was 16. I loved hallucinogenics. Mushrooms and Acid with a barbiturate and lots of drinking and smoking whatever I could became my pursuit in life. I became very evil. 

God graciously awakened my conscience after I joined the Navy and I read a Living Bible and became a Christian. I fell into fellowship by God's providence with a group called the Navigators. Many of the guys in the group attended a Reformed Baptist Church off base so I went with them. I was a Calvinist before I knew what one was because of John 15:16. And life goes on abundant and awesome because He is the Author and Finisher.


----------



## Josiah (Nov 15, 2007)

I was raised in the assemblies of God denomination. I was so young, and remember so little, because we were not there long. My father was offended by something someone had said and decided that we no longer should go to church there. I was about 8 when we left. then when i was 17 the lord brought me into the family of Christ.


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 16, 2007)

My parents were not Christians. They did not attend church and they were not religious. God saved me when I was eight years old. One day there was a flyer about a Vacation Bible School at my doorstep and I asked my parents if I could go because I was curious. I had never been to church before nor had I ever heard the gospel. I heard the gospel at that Vacation Bible School and God saved me. I told my parents about how God granted me salvation and my parents said that they had no interest in God or Jesus. They put me in a Christian school because they thought that it would have strong academics, not because it would offer solid, Biblical teaching. My parents even allowed me to go to church, but they did not want to go. I learned the Scriptures from church and school, not from my parents.


----------



## Raj (Nov 16, 2007)

I was born and brought up in a (Dalit) Hindu family. I heard Good News from (O.M.?) Team in 1992, from their litrature came to know about a Correspondance center, did correspondance for a few months, and while I was doing it, a missionary came to our village with the intention of planting a church. I was introduced to him by one of our villager. 
God spoke to me through the regular reading of his Word and the fellowship I had with the missionary. Jesus did not come to destroy the sinners unlike our dieties rather He offeres life, and rest from all the rituals. He claimed to be unique which, no body did in our traditions, I am the WAY, and His Name alone is there to take us to heaven.

As I read the Word now, I find God of Bible more and more gracious and loving. He does not condemn me or any other because of our caste or race. He offers life and does not delight in death of man. I found Jesus did not come to start a new religion but to show us the Way to the Father in heaven.

Being first believer from family, friends and relatives faced some problems too but God helped in all the ways. After a gap of about ten years, the Lord has chosen my parents, 1 brother and a sister also in His family. Glory be to God.


----------



## etexas (Nov 16, 2007)

Raj said:


> I was born and brought up in a (Dalit) Hindu family. I heard Good News from (O.M.?) Team in 1992, from their litrature came to know about a Correspondance center, did correspondance for a few months, and while I was doing it, a missionary came to our village with the intention of planting a church. I was introduced to him by one of our villager.
> God spoke to me through the regular reading of his Word and the fellowship I had with the missionary. Jesus did not come to destroy the sinners unlike our dieties rather He offeres life, and rest from all the rituals. He claimed to be unique which, no body did in our traditions, I am the WAY, and His Name alone is there to take us to heaven.
> 
> As I read the Word now, I find God of Bible more and more gracious and loving. He does not condemn me or any other because of our caste or race. He offers life and does not delight in death of man. I found Jesus did not come to start a new religion but to show us the Way to the Father in heaven.
> ...


That is just awesome!


----------



## sotzo (Nov 16, 2007)

This thread is an antidote to those who doubt God's word will not return void!!


----------



## etexas (Nov 16, 2007)

sotzo said:


> This thread is an antidote to those who doubt God's word will not return void!!


Every now and again I do a good thread.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 16, 2007)

etexas said:


> sotzo said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is an antidote to those who doubt God's word will not return void!!
> ...


Fishing for compliments? Oh how the sinful nature ceases to know any boundaries by which to glorify oneself.


----------



## etexas (Nov 16, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > sotzo said:
> ...


Nope....no fishing for compliments....if that were the case I would have called it "My Great Thread!"


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 16, 2007)

etexas said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



It is a great thread. And a good idea for one. God uses sinners. And it is nice to get a pat on the back ever so once in a while.


----------



## lololong (Nov 16, 2007)

I was born in a roman catholic family, the four wheels one. That means that they go to church for their baptism, for their confirmation, for their wedding and for their funeral...the end.
I went to church as a teenager because that was the place to be with friend (social club). I learned all the hooplas and practices of the RC. I had no clue what a Christian was and never met one. Religion was a big joke.
When I came to the US, we (our group) were warned about those crazy fanatic Americans.
6 months after I arrived, God took a grip on me, changed my life radically, made me eat my previous words...I was now one of them (the fanatics...seen from an European perspective).
I am a living proof of the "salvation is of the Lord". I would NEVER have chosen God, He chose me, and to this day, I am amazed.
My family of course was extremely worried for me, but over the years, they have come to see how good is a such a radical change of life. Unfortunately, they call it luck as they still reject the Lord. I hope in time God will have mercy on them as well.


----------



## etexas (Nov 16, 2007)

lololong said:


> I was born in a roman catholic family, the four wheels one. That means that they go to church for their baptism, for their confirmation, for their wedding and for their funeral...the end.
> I went to church as a teenager because that was the place to be with friend (social club). I learned all the hooplas and practices of the RC. I had no clue what a Christian was and never met one. Religion was a big joke.
> When I came to the US, we (our group) were warned about those crazy fanatic Americans.
> 6 months after I arrived, God took a grip on me, changed my life radically, made me eat my previous words...I was now one of them (the fanatics...seen from an European perspective).
> ...


Tht is a great testimony! I took the liberty of reading your info section to fill in the "gaps", people read this post and the profile, it is very moving!


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jan 5, 2008)

Both my parents were raised in Christian homes and both turned out to be the 'black sheep' of the family, leaving home at 18 and turning their backs on the faith of their childhood. Although my parents took my to church as a small child (to satisfy their parents) that didn't last long. My mother, especially, is very cynical and told me, not long after the brief church stint, that Christianity was stories made up by frightened people and that there was no God. From perhaps 8 onwards, I never set foot in a church, and was raised in a loving but very humanistic home. At 30, I became a Christian. I praise God that he allows people to stray and walk in ignorance for so long before saving them. That gives me hope for my parents, who are "weirded out" by my becoming a Christian and assume that it is some sort of emotional crutch to help me out in difficult times.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 5, 2008)

I was raised nominal Methodist as well and was a blasphemer who denied the deity of Christ by age 22.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 5, 2008)

My mother grew up going to church, my father did not...so they did not go to church after they married..

We went to church not because our parents took us, but because neighbors did (one neighbor paid to send us to kindergarden at their Church), and the SB church bus came down our street every Sunday to take any kids who wanted to go...They even gave prizes if you brought a guest..that was in the 1960's..They gave me my first Bible, KJV that I still have today..it's probably the only one I own that I haven't written in.

in 1970 we moved to Santa Clara, California, and there were no SB Church buses that came around so we didn't go, I don't even remember seeing any churches in that first area that we lived. My parents we're into spouse swapping, drinking, drugs...anything unGodly...they did it..one couple they were friends with were Mormon's (they are the only couple they associated with at the time that are still together today), another wife left her husband for another woman..the rest eventually divorced...including my parents..

We moved to San Jose about 1973 and had a church on the corner of our street (the only time we went was when my mom's parents came to visit which was twice in the four years we lived there). And I had MANY friends who went to church, but only two of them invited me to go...one of my younger brothers friends invited us to go with them to an Assy of God...that one scared me..and I didn't go back..and then one of the families who lived up the street..whose daughters were younger than us invited us to go a couple times..but not a regular basis..

One of my bestfriend's dad was a preacher and he never spoke to me about the Gospel or invited us to church..they moved to Southern California, he eventually left the ministry and his family...One of my other friends was RCC, and had gone to an RCC school until she was kicked out for doing drugs at school..another friend went to another church, not even sure which one, as she didn't "talk" about it...

One of our neighbors had a backyard bible club at her house, and invited some of the neighborhood kids, me included..I loved it..I was probably in 4th grade at the time..I still remember some of the song's we sang during that week, and it's how I learned the books of the Bible..even now when I'm at church and the pastor says to turn to whatever book, that little song plays in my head..I believed in Him, even though I didn't understand anything about Him or sin..

I used to go hang out at the church on the corner whenever I could, not when church was in service, but during the week...that was my sancuary away from the sexual abuse that went on in my home..my parents grew pot in their bathroom, and had the thought if your going to drink, do drugs or whatever do them at home and make sure you have enough for everyone..I used to go sit and read the hymnals trying to figure out the tune to the songs and attempt to sing them..when the pastor or someone came in I would hide thinking I wasn't supposed to be there..I can still remember the pastor coming over and telling me I can come sit in this church anytime..and I don't have to hide and if I ever needed or wanted to talk there we're people in the office who would be glad to listen...it was the weirdest thing though, every time I walked past that church, I could hear someone calling my name..I'd look around and not SEE anyone..(have you ever had that happen, hear someone calling out for you turning around and not seeing anyone around?? I finally rationilized it was God calling...wanting to spend time with me..which was when I started going into the church and just sitting wanting to know what He wanted to tell me).

We moved from there in '77 and didn't go back to church for a long while, I used to go on walks all the time and would walk to the church I went to for kindergarden and it was there I broke the silence of the abuse that had been going on in our home...and shortly after that God brought a couple into my life who I babysat for who KNEW Christ..and would talk to Him as if He was sitting right there with them, just like the lady who did the backyard bible club years before..and I knew I wanted to know Him too, I wanted to be able to talk to Him the way they did and know that He heard me the way they KNEW He heard them. And the way God works is that this couple went to the same church I had been walking to as a teen..the same one my neighbors sent me to for Kindergarden..and it was there that I really believed...

So even though my parents didn't go to church, and didn't want to hear about God or talk about God...or Christ or anything to do with Him...God sent people to me who did..I can look back and see all the ways God made Himself known to me and showed me He wanted ME to KNOW Him too...

I notice there are times when my kids look around hearing someone call their names..and nobody is there..I just smile and tell them...God is calling out to you, wanting to spend time alone with you...you need to go and see what He has to say...


----------



## etexas (Jan 5, 2008)

I am glad this thread popped up again, I almost forgot about it. Some great testimonies here! TO GOD BE THE GLORY!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 5, 2008)

Baptized by a MoSyn Lutheran pastor but not raised in the church. Came to faith through the witness of a So Baptist layman, became Reformed a few years later through following a friend from my SBC congregation to a St John's Reformed Church (RCUS) in Lincoln.


rsc


----------



## Quickened (Jan 5, 2008)

I was raised the "typical" Catholic upbringing. Attended a school for 8 years went to that church for who knows how long. Did the sacraments (Recon-silly-ation  and the like) and attendence dropped off as i hit high school.

Got into drugs and drinking. My social life came first as partying was at the top of my list. Lots of pot, opium, hash and evidently coke as well. (it was laced and i didnt find out until years later although i knew something was a miss)

One day as i was laying on my couch i caught a program that was talking about creation. For whatever reason it caught my interest. I think i was hungover at the time (high?) and i couldnt stop listening with interest. At the end there was that typical stint about Jesus and how He came here to die for our sins. 

It still amazes me to this day... going through life for 19 years hearing bible stories, partaking (sort of) in mass...and not being really interested. Then *BAM* out of nowhere while this guy is talking it clicks in my head. It was all true. Such a rush of emotion as realization set in and i wept crying out to God to forgive me.

From that day forward everything changed. I couldnt steal. There would be guilt if i did mess up. All these things which were foreign to me.

Its been a slow road. I knew that Catholics had a lot wrong so i didnt know where to start. I started watching everything i could on TV so i could study for myself (it seemed to be a safe bet). And yes that includes the dreaded TBN. It was easy to listen to because it wasnt challenging. I Joined a Protestant message board so i could ask questions and read along. There were so many denominations and i figured that one had to be right.

I still wasnt ready for church. But through some fellowship on that messageboard (bibleforums) i was talked into the importance of attending with other believers. I attended a grace baptist church for a spell. At the time i still had trouble drinking. I "backslid" (for lack of a better word) and talked with my pastor about it. It was virtually dismissed as once you are saved there is nothing you can do to change that. No talk about repentence. It really hit me as wrong. A drunkard cannot enter the kingdom and this guy is telling me its ok. So one day during wednesday study i got up and left after the opening hymn.

I didnt really know what to do and time passed without me being at a church. Then i got in gear and started calling around. The rick warren thing was in full swing so at the advice of an older lady on that message board one of the questions i would include when i was calling churches was "what are your thoughts on the purpose driven life and does your church study it". All i wanted was the Word.

After attending another church (american baptist) and finding the female pastors sermon a bore i was ready to give up. 

I was listening to crosstalk one day on WVCY in milwaukee when Ingrid was talking about these kids leaving their church as it was becoming emergent. I was thinking "Where would they go? What would they do?" surely someone had an answer. I prayed about it and was seriously convicted to email her.

I told her about my situation and she sent along my email to Pastor Tom Chantry at CRBC. I have been since attending for a year. Its amazing that God has brought me this far. I have found the church i have been looking for. Everyone is real nice. The preaching is awesome and i learned that i have been a calvinist and didnt know it! haha! 

God is great indeed!


----------



## etexas (Jan 5, 2008)

joshua said:


> I am in tears as I read through these testimonies of God's relentless, pursuant, and victorious grace. I often ask myself (along with the Psalmist), "Father, what is man that you are mindful of him?" Praise be to our glorious God, Who reigns on high. He is glorious, mighty, lofty, alone worthy, yet he condescends and saves sinners. Blesse be His NAME! I am so thankful.


Amen Brother, I got a little misty looking at a number of these myself.


----------



## lololong (Jan 5, 2008)

It is certainly very humbling and touching to read so much wonderful testimonies.
The strong hand of our Lord in our wretched lives to snatch us from destruction is an obvious testimony of His great love. How can we doubt that God chose us before we chose Him. Amazing grace! Praise the Lord


----------



## BJClark (Jan 5, 2008)

etexas;



> I know this is a personal question, but I was curious.



I know this is a thread jack, but I'm curious, how is this a 'personal question'? 

I don't see it as such, asking someone if they've had a sexually transmitted disease...okay, I can see how that would be a personal question...but when asking about someone's testimony I don't see that as personal...especially when Scripture tells us we are to be ready to give an account to anyone who asks..


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 5, 2008)

Uber liberal United Methodist.


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2008)

BJClark said:


> etexas;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question, I meant "personal" in the sense the in the Reformed community their is not a big emphasis on a "personal testimony" tank you for the question. I could have been more clear on that.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 6, 2008)

etexas said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > I am in tears as I read through these testimonies of God's relentless, pursuant, and victorious grace. I often ask myself (along with the Psalmist), "Father, what is man that you are mindful of him?" Praise be to our glorious God, Who reigns on high. He is glorious, mighty, lofty, alone worthy, yet he condescends and saves sinners. Blesse be His NAME! I am so thankful.
> ...



This is an encouragement to me, too! Thanks!


----------



## BJClark (Jan 6, 2008)

etexas;



> Good question, I meant "personal" in the sense the in the Reformed community their is not a big emphasis on a "personal testimony" tank you for the question. I could have been more clear on that.



Yes, I understand there is not an emphasis on a person's testimony within the reformed community, but maybe there should be..as a person has many testimonies, not just that of salvation, but how God has worked in their lives in other ways. 

How many different ways since our salvation has God worked in our life? 
All of those are testimonies to how God has worked in our lives, so how God worked to bring us to salvation is not the only testimony we can share or that can be used to edify and encourage the body. 

I have found, when we share openly how God has worked in our lives, no matter the circumstances, it draws us closer as a body, and shows us all the more God's Glory, it should be an honor for us to share with others how God has/is worked/working in our lives. As we read through the scriptures, we see the Glory of God through the very testimonies of men and women as God worked in their lives through their sin and the sins of others, open for all to see, and it's not all pretty and fluff, but there it is written for all to see and read.. 

Not that we should all do the same in all cases, but when a brother or sister (or even when a non-believer) is struggling or asks we should be willing to share how we too struggled or struggle with certain things and how God has and is working through those things in our lives..even today 2000- 4000+ years later...it shows others God is NOT DEAD!!! And that He still cares for His creation, 

so yes, maybe we should encourage others to open up and share a testimony of how God is working in our lives.


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2008)

BJClark said:


> etexas;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps we should.


----------



## Narnian (Jan 8, 2008)

I grew up a Baptist but became a Christian in college. (wait a minute, that doesn't sound quite right). 

My family was agnostic with some occult influence on my mother (Casey) stuff. She encouraged me to read Casey and play with Ouija boards. However in Junior High I started going with a neighbor to a Southern Baptist church because I felt it was the right thing to do. My mother did not discourage me but she thought it was odd. Unfortunately when I made my profession of faith I had some doubts but the pastor said not to worry. Later when he was fired for some shady financial dealings I felt my doubts were justified.

In college I met a solidly Reformed Christian who invited us to his RPCES church (Liberty Reformed Presbyterian Church in Olney, MD. Mark Pett was the pastor. There I met an incredible young lady, Joni Eareckson). About 6 of us became Christians including two former Roman Catholics, two atheists and a couple of agnotics (who says Calvinists don't evangelize!).


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jan 11, 2008)

My parents always belived in God, but I was an atheist since I thought about the question of existance and my pressupositions were naturalistic (something I still struggle with I might add). But buy his grace he brought me to him for with my abudant need for a universal ethic code and arminian apologetics.


----------



## holyfool33 (Feb 27, 2008)

I wasn't raised in a church environment my dad was raised in The Protestant Reformed Church (Herman Hokesma was his pastor) he became an atheist my mom was raised in The Disciples of Christ but she was never really trully converted.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 28, 2008)

Nominal here also. My stepfather was raised in a Christian home, my mother wasn't. My mother mixed a bit from here and there together. My stepfather made certain that I was in church every Lord's Day and taking my siblings and cousin/foster brother with me...by general means of a church bus (there were only three years my parents attended church consistently with us and that included all three services throughout the week). As a teen I started attending church with my future husband and brought the children I was a nanny for with me (yeah, lots of "are those your kids", uhm no, we are not married, I babysit). As soon as I was out of the house, my brothers were no longer required to attend. Church has always been important to me though and I was certain of my salvation by the time I was 6yrs. I know I even stated some Calvinistic things when I was 3-4 (I remember because my Arminian stepfather about blew a gasket) and honestly I have no clue where I got such ideas, they just came out of my mouth...I had grandmothers and greatgrandmothers that always shared the gospel with me at every opportunity and prayed for me. I think they tried harder with me because of the belief of "generational cursing" and I wasn't a blood grandchild...funny thing is, I'm the ONLY grandchild that is a believing Christian today and not "nominal" or "christian by culture". Don't ever underestimate your influence.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 28, 2008)

I was raised a papist until the Lord removed the scales from my eyes, and I started to see not only the error of Romanism, but the truth of the glorious gospel of free grace. The Lord even slammed the door for me to enter the priest craft. I had already applied to a Roman seminary when the Lord graciously converted my heart. What a wonderful God He is.


----------



## Casey (Feb 28, 2008)

I grew up in the UCC . . would that be considered pagan or apostate Christian?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 28, 2008)

If it was UUC I would say Pagan...UCC would be apostate Christian I believe.


----------



## Michael (Feb 28, 2008)

I was born into the ISKCON movement. That's me on the bottom left of the attached photo. It was a humble upbringing surrounded with superstition, austerity, idol worship, and a never ending attempt to reach transcendental bliss through petty works. I remained in the cult until college, where I discovered (apparently along with everyone else) that my life was a lie and drifted into agnosticism. By God's grace I came to Christ in my mid 20's. 

I've only belonged to one church in my life and it is Reformed. My blessings cannot be numbered.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 28, 2008)

My background is a mixed bag of sorts. My parents are not religious or spiritual in anyway. I believe my father was baptized in the old German Evangelical and Reformed Church (now the Unitied Church of Christ), but I don't think he ever darken the door of the church again. He's been to a few weddings and funerals in churches but that's about it. He's never heard me preach.

My mother 'walked the aisle' in the church that I later joined. She has been an infrequent attender since. She has heard me preach a couple of times. 

I don't know of anyone other than an uncle who attends church either on my Dad's or Mom's side of the family, with the exception of my uncle who attends a Missouri Synod church and is very active. It is a bit of a stretch to say that he is a believer. 

There is only one explanation for my being a Christian...God's grace! Thankfully I was introduced to the doctrines of grace by Roger Ellsworth, who was my pastor when I was in undergraduate school. Of course, God's Hand was in that too. 

I was a little bit of a trouble-maker in my early days as a believer in the little Arminian church (SBC). I was asking a lot of questions that a Calvinist would ask. Do you know what I read to cause me to ask those questions???....well, the Bible, of course!


----------



## travis (Feb 28, 2008)

Raised a nominal Roman Catholic.
Saved while on LSD at the age of 19 while in college.
The Lord is good.


----------

